# Stratford MH Show



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Query for the Rally Mods.......

i have booked for the startford show - originally expressed interest on this site - now wish to fully confirm....

HOW????    

cheers
carl & flo


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

DOH    

trust me to jump in a**e first instead of reading my emails 8O 

have responded directly through email and it tells me we are confirmed.

Now standing in the corner with a pointy hat!!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carl

I see you have added yourself to our rally list and have confirmed yourself on it. Have you booked with Stone Leisure to camp with us at Stratford?

Edit

Thats ok well done you

Jacquie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,

yes - we have confirmed with Stone Leisure.....

See you all there..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Carl look forward to meeting you at Stratford  



We could also do with a few more coming as well. We have a new pitch this year at Stratford as well, not on that nasty hump this time :lol: and easier access to the bars and entertainment  


Jacquie


----------



## 121237 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interested in going to this one again (missed last year!) as we only live around the corner!! Well about 3 miles away, and it would be a good tester for us as we will have only had the MH for about 2 weeks by then. :? 

Could you tell me if I would need to be a subscriber to attend and 'pitch' on the club site or is a signed up member only, suitable??? :?:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tarmacsurfer said:


> Interested in going to this one again (missed last year!) as we only live around the corner!! Well about 3 miles away, and it would be a good tester for us as we will have only had the MH for about 2 weeks by then. :?
> 
> Could you tell me if I would need to be a subscriber to attend and 'pitch' on the club site or is a signed up member only, suitable??? :?:


Hi tarmacsurfer

No you do not have to be a subscriber to join the rally all welcome especially locals :wink: add your name to the rally list and book with Stone Leisure please.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks we have a nice new pitch at Stratford and room for at least 40 vans maybe more if I ask Stone nicely :lol: You can camp all week it is a lovely area and I should know I live near there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

We are going to book Stratford! Where about will the pitch be?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Next to the snowbirds the where Hymers used to have there pitch, top left orange bit on this map, easy access to it as well.

Jacquie


----------



## 121237 (Mar 10, 2009)

I know I am being thick, but how do I add my name to the rally list?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi tarmacsurfer

If you go to the home page and scroll down you will find all the rallies and meets listed there, you click on the blue bit for the rally you want to join then read the instructions and then click on the blue bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this rally"

Or click on this link :lol:

Stratford Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi All
I have just booked with Stone Leisure and confirmed on here.
We have been to this show before but in the "general"  section. We really liked the venue and the surrounding area.
Looking forward to it :lol: 
Pat and Chris


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

Look forward to seeing you there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

andygrisswell said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there


Glad to see you are joining us Andy 

Also glad to see Patp is joining us there as well 

Anymore coming?????????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have lots of room at Stratford folks.

You can camp all week there as our marshals will be there from Monday, or just join us for the weekend. Plenty to see and do in the area and we do have a nice new pitch there.

Could those on the rally list please unconfirmed please confirm that they have booked with Stone Leisure.





Jacquie


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi to all Organisers & Attendees, 

(Originally Posted On Newbury Rally By Mistook, already going there!)

Our STRATFORD tickets arrived today so please can you now mark us as Confirmed? 

Looking forward to meeting you all - We are booked up for the duration, so please look out for our 'Gin Pennant/Up-Spirits' *** Why? 

Because June will be Bob's 65th 'Birthday Season'..... (In our family we are rarely able to do Birthdays - Instead we open that person's Birthday Season, which then remains open until it's the next member's turn; try it yourself sometime, it works!) 

His planned birthday pressie is an A-Frame to transmogrify our wee Blue Matiz into a Toad. If ready by then perhaps we could offer lifts around the area to those needing 'em. 

Bob & Maggie L 

*** With REAL Coke for Maggie & LadyJ especially!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed on the right rally list now Bob :lol: 

Anymore going to join us at Stratford we seem to be a bit short of campers there  

If the weather is nice I am sure we can talk RichardandMary and jakjon into having a BBQ or 2, all bring your own grub to be cooked by the master chefs :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have plenty of room for more of you to join us at Stratford folks please



Jacquie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hmmmmm - could be a quiet rally 8O 8O 8O 
Why doesnt anyone else want to join us?????   
Was it something we said :?

edit: if Richard & Mary are doing the barby - we will pop over to France and collect the cheeses, wines etc...... 

Who fancies escargots?????


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Cheese & wines sounds ok Carl but I think I will pass on the snails :roll: 


We do still have lost's of room folks woudl a few more of you like to join us at Stratford?????????????



Jacquie


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Very interested in joining you all for our first rally, just need to check the dates. We were at the Hatton rally last year, but were in the CL on the other side of the hedge!!! You cant miss us, I have a red 3 wheeled wheelchair and a gorgeous girlfriend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

What were you doing hiding behind the hedge at Hatton Steve did we recruit you there :lol: please do try to join us at Stratford
Oh I see we are almost neighbours as well.

Jacquie


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Count us in, have booked with stone Leisure, look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Steve look forward to seeing you there.

I see we have a couple more as well joining us can you all please let us know when you have booked so that we can confirm you on the rally list if you can not confirm yourselves. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Arriving Friday at 6 ish, got to pick kids up from school first.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi.......

Well.....have booked for Stratford, so please confirm me....look forward to putting some faces to names !
Should be there first thing Friday morning.
I LOVE Stratford show but its a few years since I've been..........will try to behave myself as I am a Motorhome Facts rally virgin !!
I'm setting off this saturday from Spain.....heading to Brittany for a few days, then Somerset, then Derbyshire then South Shields then STRATFORD......see you there !

Lynda


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi savannah

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

Have a safe journey, if there was a prize for the most circuitous route I'm sure you'd win it :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we are up 18 now but still quite a few unconfirmed on the list :roll: you have until 22nd may to book folks and we could still do we a few more joining us



Jacquie


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Forgot to ask, will I have room to put up a small pup tent to sleep the kids in? Not a major problem if I cant.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

stevec195 said:


> Forgot to ask, will I have room to put up a small pup tent to sleep the kids in? Not a major problem if I cant.


Oh I should think so Steve we usually have plenty of room, although having said that last year we didn't even have a pitch as it was water logged  and it was a case of pitch where ever you can :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room if a few more of you would like to join us at Stratford, just add yourselves to the rally list and book with Stone Leisure a.s.a.p



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have 3 weeks now in which to book Stratford folks

Could those on the rally list showing unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room at Stratford if a few more of you would like to join us there.

Also could the following please let us know when they have booked so that we can confirm you on the rally list. Ta

bgriff6243
meurig
annover
gonewiththewind
starspirit03
bauldy


Jacquie


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jacquie.

Tickets arrived today so please confirm us for the rally.

Thanks.

Dai & Karina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dai will be nice to see you again is the van still for sale?




Have any more of the unconfirmed booked now? you only have till 22nd to pre book to camp with us at Stratford.




Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie!

Just booked with Stone Leisure - confirm us please!!!
We will be there from the Thursday - all being well!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rob ive taken you of me naughty list :lol: look forward to seeing you there


Any more now booked???????????



Jacquie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Stratford Rally - cancel*

 Ciao Jacquie, due to unforseen circumstances unable to confirm for Stratford Show Rally, so please remove me from list.
Hope to be able to catch up with you all in the near future. Have a good rally, in good weather, and keep well, with best rgds to John.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Stratford Rally - cancel*



eddied said:


> Ciao Jacquie, due to unforseen circumstances unable to confirm for Stratford Show Rally, so please remove me from list.
> Hope to be able to catch up with you all in the near future. Have a good rally, in good weather, and keep well, with best rgds to John.
> saluti,
> eddied


Sorry to hear you won't be joining us Eddie  hope to catch up with you somewhere soon

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you gypsies for letting me know you have booked  


Have any more of the unconfirmed booked yet?

bgriff6243
annover
gonewiththewind
starspirit03
janic


We still have plenty of room so if a few more would like to join us add your names to the rally list and book with Stone Leisure before 22nd May


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room if a few more would like to join us at Stratford




Jacquie


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

I have just booked with stone leisure from the Friday, you can confirm us as Booked.
We won't arrive till after work about 4 oclock.


Chris and Brenda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Hi Jaquie
> 
> I have just booked with stone leisure from the Friday, you can confirm us as Booked.
> We won't arrive till after work about 4 oclock.
> ...


Thanks Chris & Brenda all confirmed now

Any more of the unconfirmed now booked?????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to remind you you only have 7 days left to book for Stratford to camp with us, and could the unconfirmed on the rally list PLEASE let me know if they are booking or not. Ta

We still have plenty of room if a few more of you would like to join us




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room folks if a few more want to join us and could the unconfirmed PLEASE let me know if they have booked a.s.a.p you only have 6 days left to book now.


bgriff6243 (prob not booking?)
annover
gonewiththewind




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another joining us welcome mota-oma long time no see :lol: 


Still plenty of room for a few more, booking closes on the 22nd May


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

*Just to remind everyone that booking to camp with Motorhomefacts at this show closes on Friday.*

You can go to this show for the week, from Monday1st June until Monday 8th June and visit the surrounding area before the show opens or just go for a few days to visit the show, so if you want to join us there please book a club booking with Stone Leisure:

https://www.stoneleisure.com/Stratford-CLUB-Booking_OrderPage.html

Then put your name down on the MHFacts list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=179


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last day for booking is tomorrow folks and we still have the following folks on the rally list showing unconfirmed have you now booked??????please let us know


bgriff6243
annover
gonewiththewind
lesbro


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Today is the last day for booking Stratford folks, so if you intend joining us there get booking NOW*

Thank you starspirit03 for letting me know you have booked

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have had a few late comers adding there names to the rally list :roll: . I think you may be ok if you PHONE Stone Leisure to book to camp with us before Friday 30th but internet booking is now closed..

Here is a map of the camping area we are in the pink shaded bit, if you click on it you should be able to see it :lol:


Jacquie


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Hi Jacquie and John. Just back from hols so have phoned through my booking to Stone Leisure and are now booked.

Will arrive Fri 5th earlyish afternoon.

TTFN

Ian & Margaret


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Jacquie - I dont know if you can help but...

We wish to just turn up in our car and visit the exhibition for the saturday afternoon.

Do you know whether we are best to buy a ticket at the door or is there a pre-event ticket website and I assume they will have temporary car parks there?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi shackman

Ok look forward to seeing you there.


Hi twinky

Yes you can just turn up as a day visitor and there is a car park there. I do have 2 concessionary passes which is £5 for 2 people if you would like one pm me your address and I will pop it in the post.


Jacquie


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

We are new to motorhoming and never been on a rally! Phoned Stone Leisure today and booked - due to work commitments we are not able to arrive until about 9pm on Friday and Stone Leisure said that was ok. We would like to be included in the motorhomefacts rally, if possible, and meet some of the members.

Many thanks
Ron and Annie


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

We are new to motorhoming and never been on a rally! Phoned Stone Leisure today and booked - due to work commitments we are not able to arrive until about 9pm on Friday and Stone Leisure said that was ok. We would like to be included in the motorhomefacts rally, if possible, and meet some of the members.

Many thanks
Ron and Annie


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

We are new to motorhoming and never been on a rally! Phoned Stone Leisure today and booked - due to work commitments we are not able to arrive until about 9pm on Friday and Stone Leisure said that was ok. We would like to be included in the motorhomefacts rally, if possible, and meet some of the members.

Many thanks
Ron and Annie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi BBJ

Cor three posts you can delete 2 if you like :lol: I know im deaf but i'm not blind:lol:

Ron & Annie did you book to camp with us at Stratford if so then please add your name to the rally list on the home page.

Look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Jacquie

Hope 3 more messages are sent!!

We have added our name to the rally list. Stone Leisure said they would despatch tickets. (Hope we have only booked once!!)
Look forward to meeting you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Ron & Annie

Is the doggie in your avatar coming with you ? if so beware of the terrorists if approaching our van with your doggie :roll: :lol: as they ain't to keen on Alsations or bikes or skateboards or kids 8O not a lot they do like really :lol: but other wise they are very friendly :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

He's no longer with us in body unfortunately, but will always be with us in spirit. Looking forward to meeting the 'terrorists'!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you arriving at Stratford on Monday could you please not arrive till after 2pm as Richard & Mary and I will not be there till then to greet you. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*motorhome rally*

managed to book for Fri, Sat and Sun first time rallyers with MHF- look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi georgiemac

Can you please add yourself to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendeesadmin&rid=179

I'm sure LadyJ and RichardandMary will make you very welcome. Hope you enjoy the show and your first rally with MHFacts.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi georgiemac
> 
> Can you please add yourself to the MHF list here:
> 
> ...


Jen hes already on the list :lol: do keep up please :lol: take more water with it hows your head now :roll: :lol:

Look forward to seeing you georgiemac 

Jacquie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Please be advised that we will be arriving around 9pm on the Friday if thats ok?

Work commitments mean that we cannot leave Byfleet until 5pm - then we have to fight our way around the M25 and up the M40!!!! Oh what fun.......

1st time rallying for us - look forward to meeting you all.........
regards
Carl & Flo


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

clianthus said:


> Hi georgiemac
> 
> Can you please add yourself to the MHF list here:
> 
> ...


Your not still suffering from our little drunken binge at Hamble are you.
I wish I could get to Stratford but as I cant i do hope you all have a great time
The weather is going to be very good so put lots of lotion on and dont burn in the sun.
Love mavis and Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Please be advised that we will be arriving around 9pm on the Friday if thats ok?
> 
> ...


Hi Carl

You should be ok getting in before 9pm, if its after that you may have to park up in the day visitors car park for the night and come in on Saturday as once it is dark all movement is stopped usually.

Look forward to meeting you both

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Attention please all


I have just received Stones list of our booked folks and guess what its nothing like our list :roll: could you all please check your tickets and make sure they have motorhomefacts.com on them.

Those on our list but not on Stones list are:-

Andygrisswell

apb78a

janic

annover (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)

bgriff6243 (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)

Gonewiththewind (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)



Have any of the above actually booked???


Names on Stones list but not on our list are:-

Jaycett van reg RJ18 242

Latham van reg MX05 VVJ

Cripps van reg GX06 HKJ 

Phillips van reg PO54 KVU

Could the above please let me know your user names a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,
We are booked in, arriving Friday, ticket no. 123. We put MHFs on the booking form when we booked back in March.
See you there,
Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> We are booked in, arriving Friday, ticket no. 123. We put MHFs on the booking form when we booked back in March.
> See you there,
> Colin and Sara


Ok Colin thought it unusual for you to make a mistake :lol: must be Stone error :roll:

1 down and several to go :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Stratford Motorhome Show: Exhibitor List*

Looking on the 'Stoneleisure' website at the list of exhibitors: there do not seem to be many dealers displaying their wares:

No 'Elite'
No 'Brownhills'
No 'Webbs'
No 'Highbridge'
No 'IH'
No 'Marquis'
No 'RDH'

Just to name a few..............

Oh! and.......
No 'Fiamma' ( by Johns Cross )

Harvey


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Attention please all


I have just received Stones list of our booked folks and guess what its nothing like our list Rolling Eyes could you all please check your tickets and make sure they have motorhomefacts.com on them.

Those on our list but not on Stones list are:-

Andygrisswell

apb78a

janic

annover (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)

bgriff6243 (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)

Gonewiththewind (not confirmed on our list so I will delete you)



Have any of the above actually booked???


Names on Stones list but not on our list are:-

Jaycett van reg RJ18 242 is this jayco?

Latham van reg MX05 VVJ no idea who you are

Phipps van reg PO54 KVU is this tranny ?

Could the above please let me know your user names a.s.a.p

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If for any reason you are not going to make Stratford could you please let us know my mobile numbers are 0753 863 4122 or 0786 767 8605.

If you have not downloaded the MHF Badge could you please do so and put your user name and christian names on it and stick it in a window that can be seen.

The weather is hot and sunny at the moment at Stratford fingers crossed it stays that way for the rest of the week.

Jacquie


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we have not booked but may be going to the show can we pay at gate and camp on the MHF pitch .
i say may be going as iam on call for work .we only lie 25 miles away


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

firewood said:


> hi we have not booked but may be going to the show can we pay at gate and camp on the MHF pitch .
> i say may be going as iam on call for work .we only lie 25 miles away


Hi firewood

Yes you should be ok to park up with us providing we have enough room for the pre booked folks.

If anybody else has any questions could they please ring my mobile as my internet is very slow here.

0753 863 4122 or 0786 767 8605

Jacquie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK - its gone 2:30...........just packing up from work then will be leaving for Stratford ....and our first rally / meet with MHF!!!!!

Shame the b****y sun isnt going to put in an appearance this weekend but hey!!!!

See you later all    
C&F


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there anyone at the Stratford show reading this?

We live nearby and were planning to visit tomorrow (Sunday)

However the rain that has fallen in the past 24 hours makes me think it will have been washed away by then!!

What are conditions like?

Peter


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

!Hola!!! There is life here!! Less vehicles that move ablout the better but a touch worrying!! :roll: 
We are NOT afloat and apart from a few muddy patches all okish as far s I can see...others may dispute this!! Think that 'cos it was DRY to start...not too bad!! Hope to see you!! Ana xx


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep its peeing down and has been since we arrived last night but hey its only a bit of rain.

Never been to one of these shows so cant possibly comment on previous years but there is plenty to see, loads of vans and plenty of stalls with covers to look at their wares.

Only thing i would say is most of the sales reps are hiding in their vans so you might have to dig around a bit to find someone to serve you if your wanting to look at vans.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yep - peeing it down is an understatement!!!!!!!!

Woke up this morning to an almighty clap of thunder....then yet more rain. Thought to meself - better get out now while we still can....lots of vans will want to leave in the afternoon and the mud was getting churned.

Been to a few outdoor shows over the years, and have to say that this one was a little disappointing. Could be a combination of factors (weather, recession..). A real shame about the weather as if it had been dry I think the Group would have socailised a bit more. A little 'gripe' here though - Jacquie and the other 'hosts' were pithced at one end of the field, and we others were at the other.....WHY?????

Wasnt a complete waste of time though - managed to have the Gaslow system fitted (poor fitter broke countless drill bits trying to drill through the support rail below the gas locker - took him over an hour!!!).

Sorry we 'baled out' this morning - really didnt want to get stuck in the mud.....

see you all on the road...........

Carl & Flo


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well the sun is out now Carl :lol: although most of our lot have deserted us nobody has got stuck getting out. 

Reason we were parked up the top end is we have to catch you lot coming in and with Stone Leisure shows we often end up with more vans than we have on our list :roll:as a lot of our members can't be bothered booking in advance which makes it difficult for us not knowing how many to expect, so we have to have room to fit everybody in. If the the weather had been nice we would also have had to have room for our communial BBQ, hope this explains why we had a gap, also the ones up the top had been with us all week.

Jacquie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Understand about the 'gap'.....as you say, if the weather had been kinder the BBQ would have brought everyone together.....shame it couldnt happen.

Next time eh???

C&F


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got back home after a short visit. The mud wasnt too bad.

Thanks to whoever handed in my credit cards after I dropped them  

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Stratford Motorhome Show: Exhibitor List*



ingram said:


> Looking on the 'Stoneleisure' website at the list of exhibitors: there do not seem to be many dealers displaying their wares:
> 
> No 'Elite'
> No 'Brownhills'
> ...


HI Harvey,

We never have gone to Stratford,

Peter

2009 TOUR DATES
17 - 22 FEBRUARY NEC BIRMINGHAM INDOOR SHOW
24 - 26 APRIL PETERBOROUGH OUTDOOR SHOW**
15 - 17 MAY NEWBURY OUTDOOR SHOW
11 - 13 SEPTEMBER SHEPTON MALLET OUTDOOR SHOW**
25 - 27 SEPTEMBER LINCOLN OUTDOOR SHOW**
13 - 18 OCTOBER NEC BIRMINGHAM INDOOR SHOW
** Free fitting


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Stratford*

We have arrived home to glorious sunshine and a clear blue sky!!! Mind you the breeze is somewhat chilly. Thanks to LadyJ and RichardandMary for marshalling once again although we did choose our own pitch, we were allowed to stop there!!!!!!!!!!!

The clap of thunder woke us up and we decided to move on in case the rain turned into a hurricane. Sorry we missed you all this morning, but thought it prudent to leave before the bottom entrance was completely impassable!!! I do feel very sorry for the Show organisers though, that is now two years running that the weather has let us all down.

Look forward to the next time when we can socialise OUTSIDE!!

Sundial


----------



## rhyshywel (May 1, 2005)

*stratford show*

Show was poor even considering the weather, bins didnt get emptied!,
stalls seemed more expensive than Shepton and marshals were less than helpful. :evil:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Plenty of M/Homes for sale - but not so many stalls. A shame really, as given good weather Straford is a superb venue for a show.

We had to be home on the Sunday anyway, and thought we may as well go early as the weather was so poor.

Jacquie - sorry we didn't see you before we left. We had intended calling in on the way out, but as that exit was a mess we went out of the gate at our end of the field.
It was nice seeing you and John though, and hopefully next time we meet the weather will allow us all to socialise more.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Many thanks to Richard and Mary/Jackie & John & to LadyJ and John for organising and marshalling us all at Stratford-upon-the-Rain!

Our first few (very Sunny) days were spent day-tripping to visit rarely-seen Birmingham relatives, including my very spritely uncle aged 98 who even visits the Gym twice a week!!

For those who peeled off early the weekend’s torrential rain finally ceased late sun am then the wind plus sun had everything mostly dried out in no time. A bonus was that our rather grubby FIAMMA awning was well sluiced down and now looks almost new again! 

Our MHF group was a little spread out & we were looking forward to meeting more of those who attended but the rained-off BBQ prevented that, almost like Newbury!

On Saturday Zebedee & his OH popped up on a day-visit and it was good to be able to thank such good people in the flesh rather than just here on the threads. Unlike Gaspode, however, you would not recognise Z from his Avatar!!

LadyJ – I did finally manage to hunt down Olley and we completed our pre-arranged transaction OK.

We were late home at 23.00-ish on Sunday because Maggie collected a rear-offside puncture at 35mph on the A34 western Oxford bypass roadwork’s. She limped half a mile to the next lay-by (where I had waited) and Safeguard Insurance hotline had the AA out for us within 30 minutes and our good spare was fitted by them within the next 30 minutes.

So all in all we had a good week all round, despite the precipitation and puncture!

‘Bye for now & best regards to all,

Bob & Maggie = back at Sunny Southsea


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all just got back home - what a shame Stratford was such a washout - we left Sat. and followed the sun to Nr. Poole in Dorset found a brilliant site - The Inside Park at Blandford Forum - pity the rally wasn't there- sun, sea and lovely surroundings - hope you didn't think we were unsociable going off - the rain was so depressing - but hope to see you all again - Southport in July??


----------



## 115824 (Aug 21, 2008)

*stratford*

Hi Carl and Flo.

I think it was our fault that there was a 'divide' in the pitching.This was our first time rallying with Motorhome Facts and were unsure of the pitching arrangements, we arrived there before the marshalls so we just pitched up!!!!, will know better next time.

Thanks to all 'marshalls' for making us welcome, we left early Sunday morning but it was always out plan to do that due to the journey home,!l

Lorraine


----------



## lineman (Apr 16, 2007)

*Stratford*

Hi all, We left on Saturday morning as the rain didn't look as if it was going to stop and i was worried that we might have trouble getting off the field.

We had a couple of good days on Thursday & friday so it wasn't too bad.

I would like to thank Jacquie & John Richard & Mary for the very warm welcome we received when we arrived.

It was the first Rally that Judith and i have attended and we found everyone very friendly .

We look forward to the next rally we attend and hope the weather is better

Sandy & Judith


----------

